# Cómo leer un cronograma lógico



## Grafeno94 (Oct 23, 2013)

hola colegas, escribo este post por que tengo problemas para entender como se leen los cronogramas lógicos, osea la representacion del funcionamiento de un circuito lógico por medio de un dibujo con pulsos digitales.el problema es que no se como leerlos y quisiera que alguien me recomendara algún libro o vídeo en donde me expliquen lo que busco. aquí les dejo una imagen para que entiendan mejor que es lo que busco:






http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbasees/electronic/ietron/jk5.gif


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 23, 2013)

No existe una forma estandar de leerlos, pero todos tienen algunos puntos en comun, por ejemplo, las letras del inicio indican los pines del IC a leer, despues usualmente buscas señales en comunes entre si... en el ejemplo que pusiste es CLK (los pulsos de reloj)

Tipicamente ponen las entradas hasta arriba y las salidas hasta abajo... (aunque no es regla) y te tienes que apoyar del circuito equivalente del IC a usar...

En el ejemplo que pusiste es simple, al inicio J = K =0 como el reloj es bajo no hay cambio en Q, la linea punteada en este caso indica que K tiene que cambiar antes del pulso de reloj, y cuando viene el flanco ascendente se activa la salida Q y la nota indica el porque

Posteriormente cambia J pero Q solo se afecta hasta que llega el flanco de subida (indicado de nuevo por la linea punteada que va de CLK a Q y la nota de la flecha)

El resto lo puedes ir comprendiendo tu solo...


----------



## miguelus (Oct 23, 2013)

Buenos días.

Para entender el cronográma primero hay que tener en cuenta qué señales son las entradas y salidas.

El cronográma mostrado es un claro ejemplo de un Flip-Flop JK, p.e. el 74LS76 cableado para que divida por 2.

Sal U2


----------



## Grafeno94 (Oct 24, 2013)

ah gracias colegas por sus respuestas, pensaba que habia algun estandar que permitia leer los cronogramas


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 24, 2013)

Hola Grafeno94

Como dice Chico300: No existe una forma estándar de leerlos.
O como se desprende del texto en el mensaje de miguelus.

Y es que no solo es un estándar que permita leer el “cronograma” que adjuntaste en tu mensaje original sino que son varios de ellos.

Debemos saber la tabla de transición del Flip-Flop tipo J-K.
Saber que cuando el trazo está en la parte baja se le llama nivel bajo; tambien llamado cero (0) o falso.
Y, por congruencia, cuando el trazo está en la parte alta se le llama nivel alto; también llamado uno (1) o cierto.
Esto en cuanto a los circuitos lógicos.

Esos trazos que se miran en la imagen original que adjuntaste, normalmente se obtienen por medio de un osciloscopio o un analizador lógico que no es mas que un osciloscopio de 16 o más canales.

En estos instrumentos de medición el eje horizontal es la línea del tiempo y el eje vertical es el de la amplitud de la señal.
El que cambie el estado de la Q depende de las transiciones de la señal nombrada CLK (Clock) y del estado de la J y K.
Notarás que la Q cambia de estado en cada transición positiva del CLK si ambas entradas J y K son 1.
Y no cambiará el estado de la Q si ambas entradas J y K son 0.
Tambien cambia el estado de la Q en una transición positiva del CLK si la entrada J tiene el complemento de la Q y la entrada K es igual a la Q
Etc.  Etc.

Podemos decir que lo coloreado en azul es un estándar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

